# Chaning Belt on Phaser



## Radar (Sep 20, 2002)

I have a 1987 Phaser 480. I don't know anything about snowmachines. I have a spare belt and would like to put it on. Can anybody give me any guidelines on how to replace the belt. I heard a quick squeal from the existing belt the other day while giving it some gas in thicker snow and smelled a what seemed like a quick whiff of burnt rubber.....not sure if this means the belt needs changing or not? Any help?


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

You have to turn the inner pulley by hand which will open up the pulley and let the old belt come off. I can do it alot easier than trying to explain it. Do a google search for "how to change a snowmobile belt" there are several sites that show you how. Good luck, watch your fingers.


----------



## sanilac (Jan 22, 2009)

you may not need to change your belt it is not uncommon to smell a little bit of belt if you were in deeper or heaveir snow. first just inspect your belt for cracks and look for wear on the edges if you can see cracks or cord then change it. you can chane it by rolling the top of the belt off the rearward pully the larger 1 first lift up the back of the sled so the track can roll. then roll the belt off put the new one on in rev 5 min job


----------

